# Vapeking order still pending



## Morph699 (25/11/17)

Hey guys,

Could someone from VapeKing have a look at this for me please.

I just wanted to ask as im a bit worried and not sure what else or how else to get hold of you guys.

I placed an order on the 22nd and its still showing waiting for courier to collect.. its been like this since thursday. All my other orders I placed on wed 22nd I have already received (from other companies) so im a bit lost for words as to why this one has not been received yet or have I yet to receive any courier info.

Order: #23189

I emailed you guys yesterday saying that when I check the order (within the email sent) it says tracking number doesnt exist and if I try clicking on the order number in my account it gives me a long error
'Sorry, service is temporarily unavailable.
Smarty: Unable to load template tygh 'common/carriers.tpl' in 'addons/ecl_extra_services/hooks/orders/totals.override.tpl' -->'

I placed another order yesterday and im getting exactly the same issue, tracking doesnt exist and same error as above (#23303).

Please advise as this is the first time ive had this error and it 'feels' as if ive been cheated out of my money.


----------



## Jengz (26/11/17)

@Stroodlepuff @Gizmo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/11/17)

Hi @Morph699 

My warehouse manager should be contacting you shortly, we are following up with the couriers to check why this is happening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morph699 (26/11/17)

Hi,

Okay awesome. 

Karen just emailed me now, Thank you for raising this for me.

I hope you have an awesome rest of your Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

